# Outlook 2007 Password Prompt



## PG Croat (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't know if you guys have a solution or not. I have been looking all day for one and have had no luck. So here is the issue.

I had to set up a new Laptop for a new employee. I've set it up like I always do but this time I came across something new. I set up an exchange account for this new employee and then set it up on Outlook 2007.

At first it seemed alright, it prompted me for the username and password. So I entered that and then clicked "Remember my password" and was able to use the e-mail just like the others. Now here is where it becomes an issue, when I exit and open it again it still asks me for the username and password. Actually just the password since the name is already up. I enter it and click "Remember my password" again and I'm able to use it with no problems. After I exit and start it up again Outlook still doesn't remember the password.

After a while the option to "Remember my password" is no longer there and I am prompted to enter the username and password everytime I open Outlook 2007

The laptop is running Windows XP Professional SP2 according to the properties of "My Computer" but there is a sticker on the laptop that says Windows Vista.

From my research it appears to be an issue with Vista and I cannot seem to find any solution for XP.

I know none of the other computers do this, its just with this one laptop. Any help would be much appreciated, thanks


----------



## PG Croat (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to mention that I have tried deleting the account and making a new one and I have tried re-installing Outlook. Still no luck. Also when I check out "Manage passwords" in User Accounts from control panel it appears as though the password is saved. And yes, I have deleted that password and re-entered it. Again still no luck

This is a really irritating problem. Though everything else works with Outlook and runs fine, having to enter the password every time you open it is annoying.


----------



## PG Croat (Oct 15, 2008)

I have pinpointed the error. It appears to be an issue with the "Connect to Microsoft Exchange using HTTP" option. When I disable it Outlook remembers the password the way it should. When it is enabled Outlook will not remember. Unfortunately I cannot leave it disabled as its a laptop and needs to connect through the HTTP when he isn't connected to our network. The oddest thing is that it has not happened to anybody else.

Anybody come across this? Any suggestions?


----------



## PG Croat (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok so the issue was an easy fix as it turns out. I had mistyped the URL for the "Exchange Proxy Settings" and hadn't noticed the numerous time I looked at it and must have missed something every time I re-typed it. I even checked to see if I mistyped it and I thought it was fine. A momentary lapse of retardation on my part


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Not retardation, just the curse of overlooking the obvious while looking for the overly hidden and complex cause of the fault. If you've never done this before, then you've not worked on computers long enough. If I had a dollar/pound/peso (choose your currency of choice) for every time I've missed the simple to look for the complex I'd be rich. Every time it happens I swear I'll never do that again, and then alas, months later, same damn thing. Since I've been working with computers since the Commodore VIC20, you'd think I would've learned.


----------



## PG Croat (Oct 15, 2008)

lol, true. I just can't help but feel dumb when that happens. I come across that a lot as a programmer. I get messed up errors when compiling or running what I have programmed, spending days at up to 16 hours each trying to figure it out only to find out I missed something like a ';'. Due the syntax before and after the missing character, in some very special cases, you get a weird error that tells you it something complex instead of the usual "Syntax error: line ..." message.

I just tend to call those moments a temperary lapse of retardation. I know its common, but its so simple and the fact it takes days to figure it out makes you feel dumb lol


----------

